# Deleted second user tent won't go away



## fuzzynumber9 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ok, so in all iterations of this game I have always kept at least two playable characters so I made a second one early on just out of habit, but then after playing a few days I realized I wasn't gonna use him at all and decided to just scrap the idea. The trouble is, in my haste to remove it I deleted the switch profile that hosted him before deleting him from my island, I didn't think it would be a huge deal as it says it wipes all save data from games the account has played, but a few days later and the tent just won't disappear from my island.  I don't want to have to reset over this, but am getting a little annoyed having a useless tent sitting on my beach that I can't even move and I can't seem to figure out where to go to have it demolished. Does anyone happen to have any ideas? I'm really hoping that its something stupid I'm just not looking in the right place.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mairen (Mar 27, 2020)

If you press the - button on the main menu screen, it should open up the option to remove a player


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 27, 2020)

I would call nintendo support and see if there is anything they can do to fix this. I can't think of anything you could do to change it especially since I am assuming the 2nd character was not connected to a nintendo account


----------



## rezberri (Mar 27, 2020)

Mairen said:


> If you press the - button on the main menu screen, it should open up the option to remove a player



this should work. if u log onto acnh ur island rep switch profile u should be able to delete anyone from the home screen like Mairen said. someone else had this problem and posted a thread about it, so if u cant find the answer here it should be in the other thead.


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Mar 27, 2020)

I would swear I had tried to see if the - would do anything but I may not have dug deep enough, thank you so much I will have to try that again!


----------



## Mairen (Mar 27, 2020)

Keep us updated, and if it doesn't work, we'll keep trying to help you find a solution


----------



## Larimar (Mar 27, 2020)

If the - thing doesnt work, there was a similar thread just recently where I thiiiink It was resolved(?) by having your main player character talk to resident services and remove the other player's house that had the switch account deleted. But then again I think it was in the house phase, so I dont know if that'll affect anything :'O I'm gonna try look for the thread

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's the post: https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?481289-help&p=8516029&viewfull=1#post8516029


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Mar 27, 2020)

digging deeper into the game settings using - on the games home screen did it, I hadn't gone in further because I assumed it was referring only to my own save data whoops
thank you to everyone who helped point me in the right direction!


----------



## zazala (Jun 3, 2021)

i tried it on mine, with the exact same problem as you, but there are only three options: im good, delete saved data and remove island representative, which do i pick?!


----------



## Bilaz (Jun 4, 2021)

I wouldn’t do any of those!!
Basically what you can do is make a new switch profile
Then when you start the game you can link it to the stuck character
and then delete the character by doing - from the new profile
then delete the new switch profile


----------



## zazala (Jun 4, 2021)

oooooo! thanks! ill keep you guys updated!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2021

how do i link it???


----------



## Mezzanine (Jun 4, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## zazala (Jun 5, 2021)

thanks so much! i will keep you guys updated!


----------



## zazala (Jun 7, 2021)

tom nook never offered for me to take the deleted player’s tent, he gave me a new one 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2021



Bilaz said:


> I wouldn’t do any of those!!
> Basically what you can do is make a new switch profile
> Then when you start the game you can link it to the stuck character
> and then delete the character by doing - from the new profile
> then delete the new switch profile


how do i link it?! i don’t want to pay for linking Nintendo switch


----------



## Bilaz (Jun 10, 2021)

You don’t need to pay anything ^^ it’s not online, it’s just a second user account. You load the game with a new user and Tom Nook will probably prompt you if you want to play as the stuck character.


----------



## Bubblez34 (Nov 9, 2021)

If you push - on the left side where the settings are on the main screen go to save data and choose to delete resident. He will go through what happens and tell you there is a resident not tied to a Nintendo account. That will take you where you need to go to delete the residents information


----------

